# Anybody have expereince with e-shirt.com



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with e-shirt.com that they wish to share? I would appreciate ANY info anybody is willing to share.

Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this thread for some feedback on e-shirt.com: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t2877.html


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you, I couldn't find anything on e-shirt during a forum search. Who knows what I did wrong. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jrowles (Feb 5, 2007)

I will try to keep this non-promotional, by presenting only the facts. I am one of the Senior Partners at E-Shirt.com, and I thought I would answer some of the questions that people had about our services:

1) We use Direct to Garment presses, and the process currently does not support dark garment printing (however if with anyone with a Kornit is looking for a long term relationship, we might be interested in passing on Dark color jobs).

2) We made many enhancements in 2008 to our Store Owner interface, and 2009 will see the complete rewrite of our store front pages. In addition, we will make a few more improvements to our store owner pages in 2009.

3) High quality store owner content sees an unprecedented amount of exposure with our service, and quite a few of our store owners have told us that their stores with us outperform their CafePress and Zazzle stores many times over (contact me for contact lists-some of our store owners have agreed to evangelize for us).

4) In the end of 2008 we combined our ArtApart.com and E-Shirt.com services into one service, and now all our services are under one URL (however we still sell our Christian content under the name Christian-Clothing.com also).

5) Without going into exact details, the number of store owners who use our service is currently measured in the tens of thousands, and many of our store owners also have stores with CafePress and Zazzle (since there is no penalty or cost, why not?).

We are interested in improving our services. So if you have positive comments about how to improve our services, we would be interested in hearing them. Please send them to mdomo(-at-)artapart.com. 
Please note, this is not a customer service e-mail address, but only for comments, I can not guarantee that you will get a reply.

Sincerely,
Joel


----------



## worldjerseys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Joel,

I've sent you a PM, can you get back to me.

Cheers.


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

Since I started this thread, I thought I would come back to provide some info on my experiences at e-shirt. I really like this POD. Not having dark shirts does not bother me at all. 

I am coming off a very good holiday season there. For the effort I put in there, I think e-shirt is my most profitable POD. It is easy to upload designs and put them on shirts. I do no outside advertising for my e-shirt shop and still get good sales just from their marketplace. 

The improvements to the shopkeeper interface are excellent too. If you haven't tried e-shirt check them out.


----------



## worldjerseys (Aug 4, 2006)

OK... well, let me relay my current experience with e-shirt. I put up some designs on this POD back in 2006. I also list with CP, Zazzle and Spreadshirt. 

According to my user account, I was to receive a payment this past Nov. by Paypal. The records on the site show I was paid out, but I wasn't and so I thought no worries, I'll get in touch with CS and this will be sorted quickly. Not so easy.

Firstly, there is no direct contact info for a seller. There is no phone number to call for CS. There is an in-house mail system, that judging from the options, is mainly set up for customers/buyers. So, 2 weeks ago, I used it to send my concerns. No reply. Two days later, I sent another in-house email and again no reply. 

Late last week, I posted in this forum and* Rodney* directed me to *jrowles* here on this thread and so I sent him a PM asking for some help. He replied quickly and directed me to an email address to send my concerns to and that I would be looked after. I did so last Friday and again no reply. I have since sent a couple more emails and PM'd *jrowles* again. 

It's now a full 2 weeks since my journey to get some customer service began and I have yet to receive even a recognition of my efforts.

Any suggestions? Anyone else have difficulty receiving CS as a seller? Maybe it's my experiences with the other POD companies, but I feel that anything more than 48hrs to respond to a seller's concerns is too long... let alone 2 weeks.


----------



## worldjerseys (Aug 4, 2006)

^ - Follow up.

Got a response today as well as the missing payments rectified and sent. Not certain why it took over 2 weeks but I'm happy that the error was acknowledged and quickly sorted out.


----------



## jrowles (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry our response took two weeks. December is the busiest time of the year for us, and our reaction time is definitely affected. Now for the good news!

We have completed a site/facilities upgrade, and E-Shirt.com is now staged to offer *dark garments* starting *March 14, 2009*. Storeowners now have access to a wide array of garments in colors ranging from white to black and many colors in between (ex. Navy, Chocolate, Red, Royal, Forest, etc). Also, the *wholesale prices* of these garments has been strategically set to be *lower than those of our competitors* (CafePress / Zazzle) so you make more money (and we hope to see more of you)! Also, we have added sales notification (you get an e-mail when a sale has been made) and a storeowner forum. We are committed to improving your ability to sell t-shirts.


----------



## donnalt9229 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've recently had a bad experience with them. I ordered a t-shirt for a x-mas present on 10/08/11. The charge came out of my account 10/12/11, & i've still heard nothing from them. I cant seem to get back on their website. I have tried e-mailing, but have gotten no response. Its been almost 4 weeks, so im guessing that i got ripped off. Donna


----------

